# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Site Over Kaalheid

## Danny

jongens, alles zal vast wel over dit onderwerp verteld zijn in dit forum, maar ik kwam laatst op een site waar ALLES over propecia stond. Zelf een heel filmpje van 5 minuten waarin precies word uitgelegd hoe kaalheid ontstaan. Ik vond t echt intressant om t allemaal te zien/lezen.

www.stopkaalheid.nu

Groetjes Danny

----------


## Jeroen

Nou lekker interessant, dit kreeg ik:




> *This domain name, "stopkaalheid.nu", may still be available for registration&#33;
> 
> 
> 
> You have arrived at this page because the domain name you entered is not currently active on the Internet. If you have recently registered or modified this domain name, you can expect it to become active within the next 24 hours.*

----------

